# eMail erhalten wg. DHL Packstation blablabla



## Shit Happens (16 März 2012)

Habe wiederum eine eMail erhalten und mir ist aufgefallen das dies jedesmal einige Tage nachdem ich via DHL.de einen Auftrag bzgl. Status der Sendungsverfolgung gegeben habe.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass auch einer der Übeltäter an der Quelle sitzt.


----------



## Reducal (16 März 2012)

Was ist das für eine Nachricht, worum gehts?


----------



## Peterling (27 März 2012)

Ich bin zwar nicht der Threadstarter aber die Mail sieht wie folgt aus:

1. Die Mail sieht absolut professionell aus.
2. Das verwendete Deutsch ist fast fehlerfrei.
3. Der Empfängername korrekt geschrieben.
4. Der Absender: [email protected]
5. Das Impressum enthält die folgenden Angaben:
DHL Vertriebs GmbH & Co. OHG
...
Dr. Andrej Busch, Katja Herbst, Ulrich Joritz, Dr. Joachim Wessels
Handelsregister-Nr.: HRA 4859, USt-IDNr.: DE 813312787
...

mehr dazu auch hier:
http://www.heise.de/security/meldun...-mit-vertrauenserweckender-Domain-207561.html

Der Inhalt: (gekürzt)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Guten Tag "Vorname Nachname",
Sicher haben Sie nach der Ankündigung in unserem Newsletter 02/2012 zur Kenntnis genommen, das ein Paketempfang an einer von deutschlandweit über 2500 PACKSTATIONEN nur noch mit Ihrer DHL-GOLDCARD erfolgen kann. 
Wir haben uns im selben Zuge, den Wünschen unserer Kunden angenommen, und weitere Präventionsmaßnahmen zu Ihrer Sicherheit und Zufriedenheit umgesetzt.

Eines der hauptanliegen war die Verifizierung mit einem Privaten Sicherheitsschlüssel, dieser wird bei Ihrem nächsten Login automatisch erzeugt und in unserem System gespeichert. 

...

Die Verifizierung sollten Sie in den nächsten 48 Stunden vornehmen, da wir sonst aus Sicherheitsgründen Ihren Zugang einschränken müssen.

...

... füllen Sie das Formular im Anhang aus.

Viele Grüße

Dirk Sebastian
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------  

So weit ein Teil des Mails.

Wie mein Vorredner schon sagte, das Seltsame daran ist, dass ich von DHL eine Lieferung erwarte. 

Liebe DHL ... wie kann denn das jemand wissen?????? Oder sollte das doch Rainer Zufall sein?

Dass man auf eine solche Mail am besten nicht reagiert, sollte klar sein. Man könnte aber vermutlich ein paar fake logins erzeugen, damit das Protokoll der Petrüger auch schön voll läuft hahahahaah.

LG

Peterling


----------

